# Another CR1 size question...with specifics



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently upgraded from my old AL Specialized Allez to a 2006 Giant TCR C0. My Allez was a 54, but I found the Giant M/L to be a better fit. In fact, now that I am on the larger frame, the 54 Specialized was definitely on the verge of being too small for me.I have an opportunity for a 2008 CR1 Pro frame that has never been ridden in a L (56). I'm excited by the opportunity, but want to get some feedback on sizing. Here are the important numbers:

5'10" and 32" inseam.

Giant:
53.5 C-T seat tube
57 ETT
16 HT
73 Head angle
73 Seat angle
30.8 Standover

Scott:
56 C-T seat tube
56 ETT
17 HT
73 Head angle
73.5 Seat angle
31 Standover

The Standover and ETT are fine and I feel that they are well in the ballpark to adjust the fit. I'm curious as to the effect of 1cm more of head tube, .5 degree in seat tube angle, and the extra 2.5cm in the seat tube would have.

The only reason I'm looking is the Giant is a well used frame and the Scott is basically new. 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

for perspective i am 5'9" with a 72cm saddle height and i rode the 54cm scott for a few years with a 100mm stem. fit was ok.
now going down to a 52cm 2010 scott cr1 with a 110 stem and fit is perfect. they increased the head tube length on the new CR1 by 2cm and that sealed the deal. i run my saddle back to about a 73 degree seat tube angle on the 52cm and 54cm frames.

it is my belief that 56 would be a very large riding frame for you. 
do you need that much head tube length?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've been away for a bit. I understand your POV, but does it change anything that I've ridden a 54 Specialized for a year and found it a little small and I currently ride a 57 and it feels great? The taller head tube has been beneficial for my comfort and handling. My biggest concern is the longer seat tube. Btw, I just test road a 56 Specialized and it was perfect. The only reason I'm considering the frame is that it is an unridden frame and mine is 4 years old and bordering on sketch. Thanks again. I'm not discounting your opinion, I'm just thinking I have a longer torso and longer arms.


----------

